# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Dario dario (Badis)

## apistoworld(HK)

Badis

----------


## hwchoy

Nice specimen, but this is a _Dario dario_, many shops probably still just call Badis.

btw it is not a characin, so I moved it.

----------


## taygu

> Nice specimen, but this is a _Dario dario_, many shops probably still just call Badis.
> 
> btw it is not a characin, so I moved it.


I love to keep this and even managed to breed but no luck on the eggs.

I used to call it badis but only to know that it is dario dario. I once mentioned that I have badis with cherry together :Opps:  , no one believe...ha ha.. only to realise that I made a boo boo... :Laughing:

----------


## Happy Camper

I know someone who breeds them succesfully, if you need help with the eggs just let me know and I'll give you some advice?

Regards
Cameron

----------


## Quixotic

I have bred them before. Just leave them alone with plenty of moss, plenty of live food (I used tubifex) and they will do their business. I didn't even need to do any additional special and I even had a trio of _Rasbora dorsiocellata_ together in the tank.

Left them alone for a week or less, and found lots of fries in the tank. Removed the fishes, leaving the fries in the tank. Unfortunately, most of the fries did not survive as I didn't have much time with them and suspected in breeding.

Just to add: filtration is via sponge filter, no light by itself, lighting is from an adjacent tank...

----------


## reversebungee

(my 1st posting here...)
hey guys, can enlighten me how to see male and female? i considering of buying a pair of it for my nano tank.

----------


## hwchoy

female has hardly any colours.

----------


## oblivion

oh great
haha i picked the prettier ones and now i ended up all males

----------


## hwchoy

pengz!  :Grin:

----------


## Quixotic

Just to expand, those with dark vertical bars across sides are males. Females have indistinct vertical bars, in fact, most don't even show any bars.

However, sub-adults or juvenile males may be mistaken for females as their bars are not as distinct when growing up. So do not be surprised if perceived "females" turn out to be males instead.

Again, most of them do not take dry food, feed live/frozen food.

----------


## reversebungee

> Just to expand, those with dark vertical bars across sides are males. Females have indistinct vertical bars, in fact, most don't even show any bars.
> 
> However, sub-adults or juvenile males may be mistaken for females as their bars are not as distinct when growing up. So do not be surprised if perceived "females" turn out to be males instead.
> 
> Again, most of them do not take dry food, feed live/frozen food.


thanks for eveyone's input. Frozen brineshrimp can?  :Knockout:  
C328 have it right? i saw yesterday, inside a small plastic tank on the floor. 2 males(from what i see here, vertical bars) and one dead male, so i didn't want to buy it.
Is it a expensive fish?  :Wink:

----------


## oblivion

should be quite cheap
i bought mine a dollar each
but in my tank i only feed flakes and pellets
no live food
they don't seem to be starving though
maybe i should observe if they actually eat anything

----------


## Quixotic

> thanks for evey1's input. Frozen BShrimp can?  
> C328 have it rite? i saw yesterday, inside a small plastic tank on the floor. 2 males(frm what i see here, vertical bars) and one dead male, so i din wanna buy it.
> Is it a expensive fish?


Frozen BS is okay but some can be quite picky. Food that they take readily are frozen bloodworm (smaller ones), live tubifex and live BBS.

Those should be the ones. It should be affordable (they are mostly farm bred) but depending on your definition of expensive fish. 




> should be quite cheap
> i bought mine a dollar each
> but in my tank i only feed flakes and pellets
> no live food
> they don't seem to be starving though
> maybe i should observe if they actually eat anythin


If they don't look too thin, perhaps they are eating *something*. Just observe them from time to time, to ensure they are in good health. I have had some _D. dario_ that refuse even live food, and only showed signs of emaciation after only a month or two later. Needless to say, they pass on eventually.

----------


## reversebungee

They shouldn't over grow 2-3cm right? about 2cm at most? they looks like nice, colorful and cute fishes.. S$1 is quite ok lah... very affortable  :Smile:   :Well done:  

BTW, is there some website about them? i want to see different types of dario before i buy anything.

Thanks!

----------


## oblivion

they are cute yeah
but not terribly active
mine likes to skulk in the moss, in dark areas under the dw overhang, and even among the long roots of the floating frogbits
so depends if you are the kind who wants to seee your fishes swimming and darting around

----------


## Goondoo

> I have bred them before. Just leave them alone with plenty of moss, plenty of live food (I used tubifex) and they will do their business. I didn't even need to do any additional special and I even had a trio of _Rasbora dorsiocellata_ together in the tank.
> 
> Left them alone for a week or less, and found lots of fries in the tank. Removed the fishes, leaving the fries in the tank. Unfortunately, most of the fries did not survive as I didn't have much time with them and suspected in breeding.
> 
> Just to add: filtration is via sponge filter, no light by itself, lighting is from an adjacent tank...



I do agree that inorder to breed successfully, especially eggs scatters, one need to have a tank as messy as possible.
The Cardinal Tetra in my tank use to bred quite regularly when I have a messy bunch of Java moss about the size of a basketball in one of the corner. My wife commented that I should make my tank more neat for them, and they stop breeding totally after i remove the chunks(either that or the eggs/fry got eaten before I even have chance to spot them).  :Exasperated:   :Exasperated:   :Exasperated:

----------


## reversebungee

> they are cute yeah
> but not terribly active
> mine likes to skulk in the moss, in dark areas under the dw overhang, and even among the long roots of the floating frogbits
> so depends if you are the kind who wants to seee your fishes swimming and darting around


how big does it grows to at most?? 
3cm?

----------


## wasabi8888

Can i keep them with Apistos?

----------


## oblivion

> how big does it grows to at most?? 
> 3cm?


im not totally sure, but 3 cm would be a good guess
mine was bought at around 1cm. now they are slightly over 2cm and not growing bigger in size as far as i can see

----------


## Quixotic

> They shouldn't over grow 2-3cm right? about 2cm at most? they looks like nice, colorful and cute fishes.. S$1 is quite ok lah... very affortable   
> 
> BTW, is there some website about them? i want to see different types of dario before i buy anything.
> 
> Thanks!


There are currently 3 described species in the _Dario_ genus: _D. dario_, _D. dayingensis_ and _D. hysginon_. They are all small fishes, reaching about +-2.5cm in size.

_D. dario_ comes from India, _D. dayingensis_ from China and _D. hysginon_ from Myanmar. _D. dario_ is most recognisable by their vertical bars and found in our LFS quite often. However, they are known as Scarlet badis or Badis badis in the trade. _Badis badis_ is actually a different fish, which is much bigger.

_D. dayingensis_ and _D. hysginon_ looks quite similar, entire body is red with black blotches on the dorsal and ventral fins. They are rarely found in our LFS.

Here is a picture of MrTree's _D. dario_.



A website with pictures of the biotope of _D. dario_, http://www.kolumbus.fi/vuorela.antti/dariobiotope.htm

And here, MrTree shows you where _D. dayingensis_ can be found, although I think that MrTree has removed the picture of _D. dayingensis_.

There is possibly a fourth undescribed _Dario_ sp. that came to our shores recently. A recent discussion of the fish here, Dario hysginon and Dario sp..

And finally, Alexander Dorn's webpages of Dario spp.




> Can i keep them with Apistos?


Apistos can be quite agressive and territorial. _D. dario_ are rather slow fishes and easily outcompeted when it comes to feeding. I do not recommend this. They would do well with smaller and less boisterous fishes, e.g the smaller _Parambassis_ spp., _Boraras_ spp.

Also, they are found in slow streams with lots of vegetation and plants, so they do not like current very much.

Edit: Oh yeah, lest I forget, there is an article on _Badis_ and _Dario_ in PFK magazine, Oct 2006 issue, written by Anti Vuorella (whose website I posted above) and Stefan van der Voort, who is active in the other forum and successfully bred a number of _Badis_ spp.

----------


## hwchoy

There are plenty of _D. hysginon_ at the Great Hall of the Azmi. You seem to have missed out on this fantastic new _Dario_ http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=23459

Quick, they might still be available.

----------


## Quixotic

Yeap, I knew they are at the Great Hall but... am surprised that they are still available. It's been a while, isn't it?

This proves that - Azmi, if you are reading this - we need delivery services!  :Laughing:

----------


## reversebungee

> There are plenty of _D. hysginon_ at the Great Hall of the Azmi. You seem to have missed out on this fantastic new _Dario_


sorry ah, me very the new here, i not sure what is great hall of Azmi...  :Sad:  
Can Light up candles or not?  :Roll Eyes:  maybe give me directions out of the wild.




> There are currently 3 described species in the _Dario_ genus: _D. dario_, _D. dayingensis_ and _D. hysginon_. They are all small fishes, reaching about +-2.5cm in size.
> 
> _D. dario_ comes from India, _D. dayingensis_ from China and _D. hysginon_ from Myanmar. _D. dario_ is most recognisable by their vertical bars and found in our LFS quite often. However, they are known as Scarlet badis or Badis badis in the trade. _Badis badis_ is actually a different fish, which is much bigger.
> 
> _D. dayingensis_ and _D. hysginon_ looks quite similar, entire body is red with black blotches on the dorsal and ventral fins. They are rarely found in our LFS.
> 
> A website with pictures of the biotope of _D. dario_, http://www.kolumbus.fi/vuorela.antti/dariobiotope.htm
> 
> And here, MrTree shows you where _D. dayingensis_ can be found, although I think that MrTree has removed the picture of _D. dayingensis_.
> ...


Thanks a Million(X10)!!
I will read abit first before buying.

----------


## hwchoy

The Great Hall, 1024 Upp Serangoon Road. Best to go at night or late afternoon.

----------

